# Subaru Impreza Type-R Deeeeetailed



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, I wasn't gonna post this after the recent bad news (you'll find out at the end of the thread), and also the fact because it was gonna take a while to type up! The detail was done at the end of July/beginning of August.

Those that know me, know that I like to keep my cars really clean. Perhaps clean isn't the word for me, haha. Anyway, onto the 'detail.' I recently had some work done on the car but when I went to pick the car up it wasn't treated well by the tuner. I instantly knew the car was gonna be covered in random scratches etc. Not what you would expect from a well-known Subaru specialist who have known me for years.

The detail. A month later after picking the car up from the tuner, I had the time to finally sort out the defects, even though the car was perfect before I handed it over to them. Hadn't driven it since picking it up as I don't like to drive it when it's dirty, haha.

First up, I refurbed my intercooler again because of the garage.

Here's what it looked like before:










No pics of the 'damage' done to it but I then set about refurbing it, using wire wool along with Meguiars NXT Generation All Metal Polysh. Also sprayed some sections black for something different and cleaned up my turbo heat shield:




























That out of the way, time to move on to washing the car. No pic of before as there wasn't much to show apart from rain spots. Firstly, it was pressure washed and then came the snow foam (Meguiars Shampoo Plus and Meguiars Hyper Wash).










This was left to dwell for around 10 mins while I chilled out. Note that I tried to avoid the wheels.

Pressure washed again and then washed using the 2 bucket method using a Lambswool Wash Mitt and Meguiars Shampoo Plus.



















While still wet, I sprayed on Meguiars Speed Detailer and clayed the car. Wasn't bad at all since being done over a year ago:










Car was then washed again, as previously, then sprayed with the Speed Detailer again to aid drying using a Poorboys Waffle Weave Towel.

Here's the car after washing:




























Doesn't look too bad, eh? Anyway, it was then covered and I packed up, ready to return to it the next day.

Next up were the wheels and arches.





































Took all the wheels off and placed the car on axles stands. Arches were then cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser and dressed with Meguiars All Season Dressing.

O/S/F before:










After:










O/S/R before:










After:










Not sure what happened to the photos of the N/S/R arch, but I'm thinking I just forgot to take any!

N/S/F before:










After:










Then came the wheels. They were caked in brake dust due to by AP 6 pots:










All four then washed using the 2 bucket method:










And then finished with 3 coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant:














































Wheels were then put back on and it was time to start the correction.

The defects:



















Sorry about the pics, but it was difficult showing them without my halogens, which I left down south.

I set about correcting the car with Menzerna Intensive Polish and a Meguiars G220 polisher and buffing off with Poorboys Super Thick & Plush Towels:




























Car was then taped up with masking tape and I got going:










During:



















After:










The residue being left was crazy but I had to put up with it...



















N/S door before:










During:










After:










And rear quarter:










Moving on to the boot lid...

Before:










After:




























Rear tail lights and bumper before:



















and after:










O/S rear quarter before:










After:










I didn't get any pics of the bonnet and roof as totally forgot. Once you start you just wanna get it over and done with!

Polishing residue which was left over:









Scoop and vents removed:




























Scoop undertray before:










After:










The 'cutting' stage was now done. The car was wiped down to remove all the residue and then I moved on to the engine bay...

I keep it clean so you won't notice much of a difference. Products used were Meguiars Super Degreaser and dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant.

Before:



















After:














































The underside of the hood was also cleaned up but no pictures to show this.

Next stage was to remove the marring on the paintwork and add some gloss. Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish was the product of choice, applied with a German Applicator Pad and buffed off with Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towels:










First half of the photos are just after 1 coat of Gloss Enhancing Polish and the second half are after 5 coats:































































































































Love this reflection shot on the nearside door:










Door shuts were not forgotten:























































The last photo shows the end of another day but I'm not sure which day of the detail it was. 2 weeks cleaning really got to me!

5 coats of Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish later, it was time to seal the finish. Product used to seal was Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection. 10 coats of this were applied using a German Applicator pad (red side) and buffed off with Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towels.









































































Protection stage now over, I gave the car another wipe down.

Next was to detail the underside. 

Products used were Meguiars Super Degreaser, scouring pads and A LOT of hard work by hand...

Before:



















Meguiars Super Degreaser was applied again. Everything cleaned and 3 coats of lacquer were applied:





































Last pic also shows my filthy exhaust, and more pics of it:



















Heat shield before:










After:










Exhaust was then cleaned with Meguiars NXT Generation All Metal Polysh and buffed off with Poorboys Super Thick & Plush Towels:










Also shows the underside nicely:



















Yes, the inside of the exhaust was also done:



















More exhaust/underside shots:



















Now it was time to detail the interior. Firstly vacuumed and then plastics dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant. I usually have blue Subaru seat covers but removed these for the pics:














































As you can see, I had to use the flash on the camera as it was real late when I took those pics. Nothing was gonna stop me, lol.

Car was pretty much done but decided to refurb my wipers...










Before:










During:



















After:










Now time for some finished pics. Apologies for these, as the weather really was not good and the next day showers were predicted (when I had to use the car), so this was my only chance to get some finished pics outside...

Going back to the tyres, you're probably wondering why I didn't dress them? Well, I did, but wanted to leave them til the end. The insides and outside of the tyres were dressed with CarPlan 'Wet Look' Tyre Slik. That's their spelling of it! This was applied with a Meguiars pad. The glass was done with Meguiars NXT Glass Cleaner.

Also apologies for some blurry shots and note that the wipers were now back on:




























Couple of reflection shots:




































































































To show the glass reflectivity:










More pics:




























Notice how dirty the Impreza in the background is (almost black wheels), even though it looks quite clean? Hmm....










And one final reflection shot of the Type-R:










Oh yeah, license plates were also de-swirled, even though you can't see them!


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

End of thread? Hell no!

Remember seeing that white Impreza in the background of some of the pics? Well, I detailed that a week after I did the black one.

Using the exact same techniques and products, I pressure washed the car and then snow foamed:










(Took the pic after the foam had done its job)

2 bucket method again:










Car was then clayed in the same way as the black one and washed again and dried with a Poorboys Waffle Weave Towel.

Now come the defects. Difficult to show them on white paint and under crappy lighting, but you can just make out the swirls:




























Polishing stage, using Menzerna Intensive Polish and the Meguiars G220 polisher:




























Again, the lighting didn't show how good the finish was:









































































Polishing stage was now over and the defects were gone.

Engine bay was next on the hit list.

As with my other car, I like to keep things clean, so you probably won't notice much difference. Cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser and dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:

Before:










After:



















Moving back to the paintwork, time to get rid of the marring caused by the polishing stage. 3 coats of Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish were applied with a German Applicator Pad and buffed using Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towels. Then to seal the finish, 3 coats of Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection were applied in the same method:




























Earlier I had covered the engine bay with a dust sheet, as seen in this pic:










You can probably tell I'm a huge Ferrari fan.





































Learning how dusty the Menzerna Intensive Polish was first time on the Type-R, I did the wheels last this time so they didn't get covered in white residue. Washed in the same way, using the 2 bucket method:










3 coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant were then applied:





































Notice how the pictures got darker each time. I think it was around 11-11.30PM by the last pic. As with the previous detail, I will dress the tyres last.

Interior was the next thing to do. Vacuumed then plastics dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:




























Also inside the trunk:










And a pic showing the door shuts, just to prove I didn't miss them out:










Now for finished pics. As with the previous detail, the weather was crap again. I had time to take some photos at the end of a day as the next day I needed the car for work so wouldn't have the time. Tyres were dressed with CarPlan 'Wet Look' Tyre Slik and glass cleaned with Meguiars NXT Glass Cleaner. License plates were also de-swirled:

























































































































































































































Got a few photos of the front end a few days after and it was still looking very clean:




























(Nothing wrong with the windscreen on the nearside, just a black bag in the passenger seat)










You're probably thinking, dude, what about the exhaust??!! You're right, I didn't clean it! I had a plan...

I took the damn thing off gave it a _real_ clean:

Before:










Tip before:










Tip after:










During:










Piping before:



















During:










After:










Finished:










Tools/products used to get it better than new: wire wool, Meguiars NXT All Metal Polysh, and a drill polishing kit. Huge thanks to a buddy of mine for the kit (Simon).

I drove the car without the backbox for a day and OMG, the sound it made was incredible. Car alarms were going off left right and centre! I had to have a little fun with it and scared the sheeeet outta people, haha.

Now back to the beginning of the thread. The reason I didn't wanna post this thread was down to some real bad luck with the Type-R. After a month of not driving it and detailing it for 2 weeks, I had to take the car for its warrant of fitness inspection. 50 miles 1-way and the car was fine. Coming back home, 25 miles from the inspection centre, the engine went BANG. I couldn't believe it. The R (black) hardly gets driven and it was pretty much the first time this year that I was gonna drive it properly. The only other time I had driven it was to and from the Subaru tuner for some work. The car had regular oil changes every 3k/6 months, whichever came first. I never covered more than 500 miles in between services, so the 6 months always came first.

After all that hard work, it really pissed me off. When I did the detail on the white GC, it was odd not having the black one parked next to it in the garage. Really a gutting feeling which I don't wish upon anyone else.

Here's a vid of the sick engine: click here.

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Absolutely amazing work, Schuey! Unbelievable.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

That black Type R is absolutely stunning!!, great work on both cars!.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing work on both cars mate!!!


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

great work on to stunning scoobs.

get well soon type-R


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

dont know what to say, stunning.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

fantastic work and awsome write up matey :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Phenomenal effort and results! :thumb:

Btw, I wash my car with the very same red bucket. It’s a floor cleaning bucket, with the mop-head squeezer removed. I thought I was the only one using that bucket


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both of them look fantastic, really makes me miss my old one now! Can't beat the sound of a Nur Spec R (without the bung though)!

Is the tuner in question the one who's stickers are in the rear side windows??


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Your attention to detail is sublime! Well done!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent high standard work, keep up those high standards you have set yourself :thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Cheers, people. Appreciate the comments.

And the red bucket I used, it's only temporary as I just couldn't find my other black bucket! It is quite useful, though, the red just shouts back at you if you're about to dip the wash mitt in the wrong bucket. 



gatecrasher3 said:


> Both of them look fantastic, really makes me miss my old one now! Can't beat the sound of a Nur Spec R (without the bung though)!
> 
> Is the tuner in question the one who's stickers are in the rear side windows??


The Nur Spec does sound awesome, but I was gonna get a custom exhaust made until the engine let go. Had to use the bung to keep the neighbours happy.



gatecrasher3 said:


> Is the tuner in question the one who's stickers are in the rear side windows??


Possibly.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, is that White one a 'Sport'? did it used to be Silver? i may be wrong but it looks like the one ive been reading up about on a Subaru forum, both stunning cars! fantastic job


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Now thats some awesome work mate. It looks to me that your using too much polish andpolishing way too big of an area. Probably why you got so much dust. sorry to hear about your engine mate.


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Love the work that's awesome, shame bout the engine but they can always be rebuilt, even more this time maybe?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work :thumb: Shame about the Type-R


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Cracking work m8, your not on Midland Scoobies are you by chance?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Schuey said:


> Cheers, people. Appreciate the comments.
> 
> And the red bucket I used, it's only temporary as I just couldn't find my other black bucket! It is quite useful, though, the red just shouts back at you if you're about to dip the wash mitt in the wrong bucket.
> 
> ...


Know what you mean with the Nur Spec, if we were going out early at the weekend I used to roll the car down the road before starting the engine. They do sound awesome though.

You thread definitely makes me fancy another Scoob :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic work. Very very impressive.


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job on two top cars mate

hope the scoob get sorted soon


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Both cars look brilliant now, great work and lovely finish from the blackfire. This pic caught my eye in particular, think it looks superb!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on two fantastic cars!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Sorry to hear about the Type R's engine letting go, hope you get it fixed soon!


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Cheers, people.



M1cha3l84 said:


> Hi, is that White one a 'Sport'? did it used to be Silver? i may be wrong but it looks like the one ive been reading up about on a Subaru forum, both stunning cars! fantastic job


Yes, it is a Sport, hence the lack of an intercooler. Seen you post over on ISN.



paddy328 said:


> Now thats some awesome work mate. It looks to me that your using too much polish andpolishing way too big of an area. Probably why you got so much dust. sorry to hear about your engine mate.


Thanks.

This isn't the first time I've done a detail.  I've done a quite a few now. Amount of polished used on the pad was three 5 pence-sized spots. I don't think working on a wing is that big of an area, TBH. I worked on the top section first then the bottom half, not all in one go.



rfmatt said:


> Love the work that's awesome, shame bout the engine but they can always be rebuilt, even more this time maybe?


Cheers. Regarding the engine, I'll always want more power. Hopefully, if I decide to keep the car, it'll be back better than ever.



mba said:


> Cracking work m8, your not on Midland Scoobies are you by chance?


Yeah, I'm on MS. I've posted it up on there, too!


----------



## dave h (Aug 3, 2008)

fantastic work well done:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

superb work !

the type r is what i want for my next car !

couple of questions for ya , whats the handling like ? whats the acceleration like as i believe they have really short ratios ?

have you had it mapped for uk fuel ? if so have you forked out for a new ecu or can you now remap the original ecu ?

cheers


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

cleancar said:


> superb work !
> 
> the type r is what i want for my next car !
> 
> ...


When people buy Imprezas they confuse handling with the grip. Yes, the grip is awesome on an Impreza but they don't handle that well (understeer). Mine is a version 5 Type-R and considered to have the best suspension set-up for the older GC8 models. I haven't changed the springs yet (have had Teins in my garage for 2+ years), as it rides really well. Trailing arms, lateral links, rear sway bar (pink bits) and end links have all been uprated. I was wanting coilovers to make it even better but not at the mo'. It handles and grips amazingly now, but can always be tweaked. 

Remember that the STi tuned Rs have the DCCD (driver controlled centre differential) so you can adjust the torque split. With the diff in 'open' you get a rear: 65 front: 35 split. Lock the diff and it's 50:50. I prefer it on open as tail happy = fun! 

The acceleration is immense. Yes, they do have really short ratio boxes, which are awesome. 100 MPH comes up in no time, on a track, of course. 

Mine runs a Possum Bourne Motorsport Link ECU which hasn't been mapped for UK fuel so I add NF Race octane booster to the fuel. In answer to your other question, the ECU can be remapped.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for the info !!

one of the things that does slightly put me off is majority of the ones i have seen says rebuilt xxx miles ago ! so worried the engines are not that strong.

Still determined to get one,only after the 3 door type r they get awesome reviews

how thick was the jap paint , do you have a ptg


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

superb work both cars look stunning sorry to hear about the engine though


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic work on both, i really like the black one


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work on both cars

Shame, as you got to enjoy the Type R it went pop

Hope it comes back better


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

cleancar said:


> thanks for the info !!
> 
> one of the things that does slightly put me off is majority of the ones i have seen says rebuilt xxx miles ago ! so worried the engines are not that strong.
> 
> ...


Think you'll find most of the imports have gone pop at some stage. Same with the UK P1 -which is based on the V5 Type-R. They tend to go pop at around 45-55k miles.

Definitely go for a Type-R Impreza, nothing better, IMO. It's probably better to buy one with a blown engine and then build the engine yourself etc. That way you know you have a decent car.

The paint averaged 90-110 microns.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

cool,keep us all updated on any more mods you do !


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Pictures not working for me?


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, exceeded my bandwidth limit.

Upgraded my account so pics are now back and showing. :thumb:


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Schuey said:


> Yeah, exceeded my bandwidth limit.
> 
> Upgraded my account so pics are now back and showing. :thumb:


Thanks for that - certainly worth a look!! Great work :thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

No worries and thanks.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Seriously impressive work, love the blackfire :thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Cheers.

Yeah, the Blackfire range is awesome.


----------



## BIG_DUB (Dec 27, 2007)

scoobys look spot on =) !!


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

cracking work :thumb:, really nice scoobies, like the red on the wheels very different but i like :thumb: nice one all round :driver:


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I have to say BOTH those Subaru's are stunning. You've done a fantastic job on both cars. Well done!

From a fellow Scooby owner! :thumb:

Nick


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

fantastic work! great reflections from the black scoob.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Really do appreciate the comments. I would've been a happy bunny if it wasn't for the engine.

Me all set for the McRae Gathering...

Two very quick pics as I was in a hurry:



















Real shame as I wanted to take the black one.


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

What a detail, sorry to hear about the engine on the black one.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, dude.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

looks awesome mate - the black car is unreal!

was it the tuners fault the engine went or do you know the cause?

dont give up on it - get it fixed as the effort you put into it is amazing!


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Outstanding beautiful finish.:thumb: I feel sorry about the other car. Nonetheless, excellent job on both cars.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks awesome, loving the blackfire products. It would of been nice to see what a few coats of Blackfire Midnight Sun would like over the top of the 10 coats of Wet Diamond.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

One word, honest to god both cars are absolutley stunning. for me the Black one took so much work but the results are fantastic. Really nice work fella.

Keep them coming in the future.


Sean


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello there, my first comment on this site, I have seen some outstanding work and must say the Type R Detail is a certain award winner. The finsh is spectacular, and your photos are clear and accurate. Well done! You been a good boy.


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Fantastic job on bought Type-Rs! :thumb:

I took my exhaust of before and polished it but my excuse was and still is that I was swapping it over between my old and new S!

What pad did you use with the menz intensive polish?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

stunning work there on both, Nice write ups too


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, all.



Hugo said:


> Fantastic job on bought Type-Rs! :thumb:
> 
> I took my exhaust of before and polished it but my excuse was and still is that I was swapping it over between my old and new S!
> 
> What pad did you use with the menz intensive polish?


Pads used were: Lake Country CCS Technology Light Cut Pad and Lake Country CCS Technology Polishing Pad.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome reflections:argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very very nice work mate,

i can't belive how clean u got the exhausts on them! that must of took some serius elbow greese!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I have to say i know very Little about Scoobies, but they both look the Shizzle, i do prefer the White one tho, but i hope you get the black Type R sorted very soon mate


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Amazing work


----------



## delmonte (Jul 1, 2008)

saw your car drive past me i think (I was on a bike) at the mcrae gathering!

and instantly saw it as the pick of the bunch, absolutely love the red pin striping! i had no idea it was on here!


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Amazing work on both cars :thumb: Just love the scooby :argie:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, guys, appreciate the comments. :thumb:



delmonte said:


> saw your car drive past me i think (I was on a bike) at the mcrae gathering!
> 
> and instantly saw it as the pick of the bunch, absolutely love the red pin striping! i had no idea it was on here!


Cheers, mate.

Yeah, I get everywhere, lol.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Two very stunning cars:argie: gorgeous reflections best model to get them in to:thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant.
10 coats of sealant you must be mad!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely detail impreza's look amazing and go like stink but are very engine pop happy.

Quick question: how long did you leave between coats of the Gloss enhancing polish and the wet diamond???


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Lovely detail impreza's look amazing and go like stink but are very engine pop happy.
> 
> Quick question: how long did you leave between coats of the Gloss enhancing polish and the wet diamond???


Thanks. It's mostly the JDM models that go pop. I never really drove mine and it still went pop, for some reason?

If I'm honest, it was such a mega detail on the black one, that I can't really remember re: time between layers! Think it was around 2-3 days in total for the GEP and days/hours for the WD. I can't really remember the specifics for each day of the detail, so you'll have to forgive me. I know they say leave 24 hours between layers of wax/sealant, but you've gotta be uber anal and a bit sad to work out/see any difference, lol.


----------



## appy (Aug 13, 2008)

great work fella. its threads like this that really inspire me


----------



## appy (Aug 13, 2008)

having an "issue" lol on another site with some people who cant exept that your paint is better than someones. can you tell me what the pics were taken with ? ie what phone or what csmera ?
cheers

afore mentioned thread
http://www.vectra-sport.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66399


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

is it me or does 5 coats of gep and 10 coats of wd seem a bit excessive? Dont get me wrong, the cars look great, i just dont know the effectiveness of that many coats.


----------



## shilz (Jun 1, 2008)

Black scooby has come out like a mirror! Superb!


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

only thing i can think of is WOW looks stunning 

gutted to here about the type-r i be devastated


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

appy said:


> having an "issue" lol on another site with some people who cant exept that your paint is better than someones. can you tell me what the pics were taken with ? ie what phone or what csmera ?
> cheers
> 
> afore mentioned thread
> http://www.vectra-sport.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66399


Haha. I like this comment...



> *wouldnt know about paint work mate too busy being in front of scoobys lol *


A few were taken using a Sony DSC-P150 but most were by Samsung U700.



sweetlou said:


> is it me or does 5 coats of gep and 10 coats of wd seem a bit excessive? Dont get me wrong, the cars look great, i just dont know the effectiveness of that many coats.


6 coats of GEP. 

Well, adding layers of wax/sealant is good, as far as I'm concerned.



shilz said:


> Black scooby has come out like a mirror! Superb!


Thanks, buddy.



bigray said:


> only thing i can think of is WOW looks stunning
> 
> gutted to here about the type-r i be devastated


Thanks. Yeah, the engine going was a bit of a bummer. It's now parked up elsewhere gathering dust - something which I never let happen before.


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Each and everytime I see these pics I drool on my keyboard !!!! 
Schuey's the man !!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great work, pity about the car though!


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the great comments.

Imprez, feel free to invite me to Canada anytime.


----------

